# Giant Sword



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone looking for a giant amazon sword for a center piece for a large tank?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually, yes.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

This thing is huge 24-36" tall and a total spread of about 16-24"

it is getting ready to flower as well.

PM me if you are truly interested


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Holly crap. Thats big. Dont think that would fit a 20 gal.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy monster sword Batman!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

that would look good in my 55g


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Funny, i just got rid of a sword that was half that size and that thing was HUGE lol... over grew my 20 gal... I decided to leave swords for the huge tanks... they out grow and over shade plants quick


----------

